# s14 sr20det swap different from s13?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

All the intructions I find are how to install an s13 redtop/blacktop sr20 engine into a s13/s14 chassis. Are there any small differences in installing an s14 sr20 to an s14 chassis? (besides wiring)


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

No. You're basically putting in a motor that belongs there anyways. The only difference is the steering shaft and master cylinders are on the other side of the engine bay, but this doesn't matter. You may need to have custom power steering lines made though.


----------

